# When Did You/Will You Allow Your Daughter to Wear Makeup?



## Caramel_QT (Dec 9, 2007)

Curious.

I have 3 daughters (and one son). My girls are all gaga over my makeup and they can't wait. Now they are very young 11, 6, and 5 but, they are counting down the days till they can have their own pretty stuff.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 9, 2007)

I should also mention that I started wearing it grade 7, so I was about 13 or 14. I guess it's only fair that I let my girls do the same...


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 9, 2007)

^^Yeah, I will probably follow the same rule.  Light-colored pink polish whenever she wants, but no bolder colors until she's twelve (that was the "magic" age my mother started letting me wear makeup and such).  Same will go for makeup, but nothing too heavy to start with.  My mom let me experiment over summer breaks with bright, fun colors and makeup that I bought with my babysitting earnings/allowance.  I will probably do the same...assuming I end up with any girls.  Here's hoping...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 9, 2007)

I wore a tiny bit of eyeliner (you couldn't even tell) when I was in like 7th grade. I guess thats when I started getting cheap eyeshadows and lip glosses and stuff too.
Whenever I have daughters I think I'll let them wear makeup no earlier than 7th grade. And thats kind of pushing it. I'd rather she started wearing it in like 9th grade.

I can't wait.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

I started "officially" wearing make up like 5 weeks before my 16th birthday so I'm pretty much a noob. I think I'd allow my daughter to do lip gloss and mascara when she starts middle school and she can go crazy with it when she turns 16. I had a friend in 5th grade who was rockin some Hello Kitty glitter eye shadow everyday,


----------



## n_c (Dec 9, 2007)

That's an excellent question...I've got a nine year old and I have never thought of that before. She's not entirely interested in girly things of any sort. However, 8th grade seems appropriate for gloss and mascara.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 9, 2007)

I wore mascara when I was 16 nd started with makeup when I was 18. If I have daughters, I would not want them wearing makeup earlier than 15


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 9, 2007)

I was 11. I started off with a Lip Smacker tinted lip balm (remember those?), Almay powder, and mascara. Nothing expensive. Unless your kid has terribly sensitive skin, I think cheap stuff is suitable. I only got better stuff when I was like 13-14, and that was Clinique powder only

I always was allowed to wear nail polish.


----------



## lainz (Dec 9, 2007)

my parents didnt allow me to wear makeup until i was 15...after my quinceañera which is the hispanic rite of passage i guess... i dunno. i wasnt even allowed to wear tinted lip gloss until then...or nail polish...ugh. i dont think ill be as strict with my future daughters....but definitely no foundation or eyeshadows till shes 15.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 9, 2007)

My daughter's 11 and she gets a pass as long as it's clean, blended, and flattering. Nothing outlandish yet...


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 9, 2007)

i think i'l start letting my daughter wear make-up around 14-15 years old. i think the pressure from peers in high school would push her to wanting to wear it...so i'd rather let her use it with my acknowledge than creeping around behind my back using hers friends' make-up :s


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_My daughter's 11 and she gets a pass as long as it's clean, blended, and flattering. Nothing outlandish yet..._

 
Really? You are a cooler mom than I am, lol. I will prob. let her wear it next year, when she's in grade 7, but I'm not telling her than now, she'll be buggin me from now till then, lol. Yesterday at Sephora I got this sample of Cargo gloss and she wanted to go back and get her own. Of course I said no, because then the 5 and 6 year old would start bawling too.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, I agree that setting the boundaries regarding colours etc. and not making a huge deal of it, is the way to go. My mom was into makeup and that's how I developed an interest. That's basically what's happening with my girls. My mom let me try out stuff, and she (or my dad) never made a huge deal of it. I was always allowed to wear nailpolish too. I think as long as they aren't wearing red or fushia on their lips or nails than it should be okay. I realize that everyone has their own values and that is cool too.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Really? You are a cooler mom than I am, lol. I will prob. let her wear it next year, when she's in grade 7, but I'm not telling her than now, she'll be buggin me from now till then, lol. Yesterday at Sephora I got this sample of Cargo gloss and she wanted to go back and get her own. Of course I said no, because then the 5 and 6 year old would start bawling too._

 
I'd rather she be able to wear the colors I allow her to wear and not look silly than sneak it on in the girls' bathroom at school and look ridiculous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a fairly strict mom (as many members here know from past discussions) but I try to remember where I was at that point, and try to keep it in perspective as far as where she's at now and how things have changed.


----------



## faifai (Dec 9, 2007)

When she's able to use it properly and be responsible with it.

I was around 12 or 13 when I started wearing makeup. It was usually a wash of champagne colored eyeshadow. I couldn't really rely on my mother to teach me very much because she doesn't wear all that much makeup, but I wish I could have learned from somebody. Hahaha. I didn't get "good" at doing it until I was about 15 or 16 - that's when the eyeliner, mascara and lash curler came out to play. Plus, it takes a lot of experimentation with different brands and types of products to figure out what works best for you, so that factored into it as well.

I'd rather teach my kid to look nice than have them sneak around and look like a fool. Most kids seem to express interest around when they enter middle school, so if my kid does around that age, I'll buy her a few things and teach her how to use them properly.


----------



## *KT* (Dec 9, 2007)

I was allowed to wear makeup at 13.  Since I didn't really have any money of my own at that age, I had to wear what my mom gave me.  I remember it as really pale pastel colors and pale pink shimmery lipgloss from Mary Kay.  

I think it was a pretty reasonable age as I wasn't to the point of sneaking it at school.  In elementary school there was a girl who'd open up her desk and apply gobs of makeup and BRIGHT blue eyeshadow as soon as school started for the day.  It was kinda funny because no one else around had a lick of makeup on and she had this see-it-from-a-mile-away clown face.  Ahhh, youth.  lol


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Dec 9, 2007)

My boyfriend and I have talked about this. I wear a fair bit of makeup and I absolutely love it. Avalon sits and watches me put it on most days. I know it won't be long before she's asking me to let her wear my lipstick and paint her nails.

Yours truly didn't wear eyeshadow or foundation until she was 17. Blush waited until I was 19. Not because my mom wouldn't allow it, I just didn't know what I was doing. I've had to teach myself everything I know about makeup. I find nothing wrong with teaching Avalon to do it all properly once she reaches Junior High. I won't buy her anything bright or dramatic until she's in high school though. Between now and then, I'm sure she'll want lipgloss or something of that sort.. and I don't care if she wears that as long as it's very light and she can apply it herself.

I can't be the only one that's excited about passing on the gift though, am I? The first time I buy my daughter MAC will be a special day for me.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'd rather she be able to wear the colors I allow her to wear and not look silly than sneak it on in the girls' bathroom at school and look ridiculous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a fairly strict mom (as many members here know from past discussions) but I try to remember where I was at that point, and try to keep it in perspective as far as where she's at now and how things have changed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITA - Thanks!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Amaranthine* 

 
_I can't be the only one that's excited about passing on the gift though, am I?_

 
Giiiiirl! You are so not the only one! LOL!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 9, 2007)

i wore mascara in 7th grade but didnt use anything (except cover up, i had acne) else until 9th grade so I will probably keep that rule but no earlier than 7th grade.


----------



## chocodcocoa (Dec 9, 2007)

If I have daughters, they will not be allowed to wear makeup until they're 16... give em more to look forward to for their sweet 16.
Special occasions will be a little different, of course.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 9, 2007)

Should I have girls (and god willing someday I will or boys) I don't mind if they want to experiment at home while they are young but I don't think I'd let them leave the house with anything on until they start high school but even then it's a lipgloss and mascara until they are about 14/15. Hehehe but I couldn't really say for sure until I'm in the situation.


----------



## iamlelilien (Dec 9, 2007)

Seeing people saying 14 / 15 / 16 makes me go: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was 15 when I started caring about technique and blending and using good products and such and I'm only 16 now!

I think they should totally have time to figure out what works for them before high school. Everyone knows that when you're in high school, you want to look good and create an image for yourself, and in that situation it would be good to know what kind of makeup you feel confident in and what flatters you.

I'd say during junior high would be a good time. There are probably some things I could make exceptions for earlier. I don't know, I think I'd be pretty good at deciding what looks appropriate and what doesn't while still being open minded about it. At this point in my life I don't know if I'll ever have kids, though.

I'm glad the children (and future children) of the members of this board will have someone to teach them about makeup. The makeup crimes thread has some examples of what happens when you have to figure everything out yourself, haha.


----------



## mommymac (Dec 9, 2007)

My daughter started using basic make-up in 7th grade, and now she's a senior in college and a "MAC make-up artist"


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Dec 10, 2007)

I would say sixteen & ill suggest for her to keep it light i.e. tinted moisturizer, lip gloss, simple eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah i started wearing mascara in middle school but didnt start wearing foundation or anything until high school..

I remember one time in like 7th or 8th grade i tried to wear some outrageous bright blue eye shadow that i had applied really poorly to school and i walked downstairs and my mom was like "i dont care if you wear make up, but you look ridiculous" and then she made me go wash it off..


----------



## Leopardskinny (Dec 11, 2007)

I started wearing makeup when I was 8 but it was only stupid pink nail polish and bright blue shadow LOL. Started wering it properly when I was 12. I ad bad skin though, so I needed to cover it up. I just loved makeup, I would have gone mad if my Mum had told me to wait untill I was 16...!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_ 
I'm glad the children (and future children) of the members of this board will have someone to teach them about makeup. The makeup crimes thread has some examples of what happens when you have to figure everything out yourself, haha._

 














for surreeeee


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

My daughter is only a year and a half and she's obsessed with my makeup--she's constantly grabbing at it and has scratched the crap out of many e/s pots or blush pots laying around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll probably let her wear it around the house for "dress up" or something, but as for out of the house & whatnot...probably around 7th grade.  I think that's about when I started.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 11, 2007)

Mom tried to stop me wearing makeup at 11 but my older sister went out an bought me makeup palette anyways lol so I was introduced at 11, wore bolder color at 13 and improved my makeup greatly at 16


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 11, 2007)

I started wearing makeup at 16 years old. I have a 16 year old and a 13 year old. The 16 year old wears a little makeup. She's not that interested. I usually do her face if she is going out. My 13 year old loves makeup, but she can only wear lipgloss. She begged me for a lipgloss when the Barbie loves Mac collection came out and I bought her one.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Dec 11, 2007)

I remember sneaking in Covergirl stuff when I was like 12... I also remember when I was 13, RUINING my eyebrows with tweezers. Painfully, painfully thin and then I drew them back on. My mom never said anything, mercifully, but my father used to be very direct and disapproving "What did you do to yourself?", "Why'd you put that on?" etc. etc.

Ugh. I guess I'll let my daughters wear make-up around 12 or 13 as long as they aren't going crazy with it. I don't see the harm really although it does seem awfully young. I will, however, supervise them with tweezers!


----------



## luvsic (Dec 12, 2007)

ahhh taking a break from studying for finals feels nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't start wearing makeup until I was 14, mostly because I didn't know to apply it and my mom wouldn't let me. Unfortunately I went through the eyeliner crazy phase first, where I lined my eyes thicker than a raccoon's. Nowadays I DEFAINTELY tone it down even though I'm older, I just use a little mascara and chapstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and on nights out...meh, that's where I have to learn how to get a smokey eye!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would say if you started wearing makeup around the ages of 13-14, then you should also let your girls. I don't think pre-teen make-up would hurt either (for your 11 year old) - a little bit of clear lip gloss and clear mascara. Eyeliner is tricky business though...it seems like when girls get a hold of that they go misuse it. So I'd lay off of that until a little later.

I plan to allow my (future) daughter to wear NATURAL looking makeup when she's younger (like I just said) and I will continue to encourage her to wear natural looking makeup when she gets older (that's a bit modified of course), even when she goes to college. Or if she has the artistic streak in her, I wouldn't mind her experimenting with makeup to express herself. It all depends on what she prefers. I'll still love her even if she doesn't want to wear it, of course.


----------



## Nox (Dec 12, 2007)

I think, keep in mind how the makeup would be used.  If they are pageant girls, or if they are in theatre, then of course they will get well-acquainted with makeup, perhaps at a younger age.

If we are talking about makeup to go out, I don't think it's necessary for a pre-pubescent girl to be donning such things for public wear.  It's fine to play pretend or dress up while mommy is getting ready, but that's as far as it should go.

When they hit middle school/junior high, then maybe it would be appropriate to get them started on the basics: foundation, a lipgloss, nail polish... nothing too distracting... they are still young girls at that point.  You don't want anyone mistaking them for high schoolers and older.

I guess by the time they hit high school, if they are interested in makeup at all, they will probably already be wearing a full face all the time (but of course, it is up to you to set the ground rules about how much is appropriate to go to school.)

I don't have my own daughters yet, but I would make the inference that it depends on your own value system, and what you think is age appropriate.  It doesn't really matter what anybody else says, you have to lay down rules that work for your household.


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 12, 2007)

I remember my mom used to let me play with her makeup when i was pretty young.  She would put a little lipstick on me and a little blush. Sometimes she would paint my nails with a cute pink. I felt so special and i loved the time spent with her.  I was probably around 10 when she bought some bubblegun lipgloss, a sheer blush, and maybe some powder to play with.   I think i was 11 when she let me have clear mascara to play with.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

  When they hit middle school/junior high, then maybe it would be appropriate to get them started on the basics: foundation, a lipgloss, nail polish... nothing too distracting... they are still young girls at that point. You don't want anyone mistaking them for high schoolers and older.  
 
Given that I was quite awful with applying makeup back then, I don't think there's any worry a 12 year old will be mistaken for older. I'm pretty sure I had the "Guess who was playing in Mom's makeup?" look


----------



## Nox (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_ I'm pretty sure I had the "Guess who was playing in Mom's makeup?" look_

 
^ LOL!  Point taken.


----------



## fashionette (May 3, 2008)

My parents always let me wear makeup, they didn't consider it to be something serious, more like something fun. I used to wear nail polish, lip smackers and glitter eye shadow, haha. But I'm happy they did, I can't think of any good reason not to let kids wear makeup. It's supposed to be fun.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 3, 2008)

My bro was interested in MU before I ever was lol. He had those connected lipsticks lol. My interest started around 11, though I started wearing it around 13. 
Ironically my bro is pretty manly now, hes a big strong footballer lol.


----------



## mahreez (May 3, 2008)

for my stepdaughter's birthday, my bf allowed me to put makeup on her since she was all dressed up anyway. She was so happy coz I put all the works although I skipped the foundation. Just a light powder. Its so funny she wouldn't let anyone touch her face for fear that they might erase her mu. I'd probably let her wear them regularly when she's 16. Girls here don't wear mu that much anyway until they get to college.


----------



## mahreez (May 3, 2008)

Oh she just turned 7 btw


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 3, 2008)

I didn't start until high school, so that means I was 14. My daughter has always begged me for a a little gloss since she was small, and I obliged her with some clear or nude gloss. She's 14 now and still isn't interested in anything but  lipgloss. I don't mind her wearing it now, as long as she's buying it. LOL.


----------



## babiid0llox (May 4, 2008)

I know this isn't really answering the OP's question. But I started wearing makeup when I was 11 turning 12, that in Australia was Year 7 (beginning of highschool). My makeup was natural looking most of the time except when I had black eyeliner on, I had bad skin by the way.


----------



## babiid0llox (May 4, 2008)

Oh also in primary school I used to wear lipsmackers hehe and coloured nailpolish.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 4, 2008)

I think Middle school is fine as long as you have conditions.

1.) All Make up must be approved by you.
2.) She must use it in an appropriate way for her age.
3.) She must wash and take care of  her skin every night and morning or whatever you feel is needed

It could be a nice bonding experience for you to take her to the store , Just you and the oldest , Pick out the appropriate make up & Face cleaning products and a fun case for it . Then go for lunch and afterward give her a make-up lesson =)


----------



## .k. (May 4, 2008)

I started wearing lipgloss very young, prob around 9. I wasnt allowed to paint my nails until i was 15 and even at 16 my mom didnt let me wear makeup to school because she didnt want me ruining my face. i could wear it on weekends though with no problem. that was a bit strange. now i skip makeup for school, and only wear blush. haha


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 4, 2008)

Start slow at around 11 i had bonne bell sheer lipsticks, at 13 i owned my first mac lipgloss nympette and mac blot powder since i had an extremely shiny face.  At 15 i wore eyeliner neutral eyeshadows and started to wear foundation since my acne started.  By 17 i wore it all lol.


----------



## theblackqueen (May 4, 2008)

While looking at this thread, I began to wonder when my mother allowed me to wear make up. I think she was always fairly supportive and was a galmourpuss so she would always get me lip glosses, lip sticks, make up kits etc for christmas and my birthday or for a fun reward from when i was in 5th grade onward. My school didn't allow make up so I didn't really start wearing make up until high school, but my mom would always keep her eyes peeled and would bring me a wide variety of colors and would encourage experimenting in my spare time.  There were times when she put her foot down (too much pink glitter, too much eyeliner, etc) but those times were few and far between and she was pretty cool about letting me fly my freak flag (she'd get me purple lipstick or bright red lipstick with glitter, red glittery eyeliner... all kinds of weird crap). 
I don't want any children, but if i have any I would encourage them to play around with make up and I would get them make up books. I probably won't let them wear full on make up until high school, because I believe that's really when it's important to have your own style come out.


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 4, 2008)

I started wearing makeup when I was 15 about to turn 16 and I only wore BE makeup and thats it.So when I have a daughter I don't think I would want her to start wearing makeup any earlier than 15.Maybe I would allow her to wear some lip gloss before the age of 15 but thats it.Im 17 now and I wear everything......blush,foundation,lip gloss......ect.


----------



## KikiB (May 4, 2008)

Well when I was in the 6th grade, I was experimenting with makeup one day and my mom came home and was so mad that I was not allowed to wear any for a month...then when that month was over I hit the Bonne Bell lip stuff like there was no tomorrow. They had one that was a marshmallow scent, a VERY frosty brown/silver, and I rocked that like there was no tomorrow (to my embarassment). That summer was when I hit Wet/Wild and Bonne Bell, and I had the WORST looks ever. My mum said that as long as I kept the eyes neutral, I was fine...but there are pictures of me back in the 7th grade (fall of 2000) at the ordination service for a relative, and I had on the most atrocious dark purple lipstick ever. It was from the Halloween collection. Gold lipstick? I had it. Silver? You betcha. Blue? So mine.

I guess you can say that I was doing it all, albeit terribly, by the time I was 15. There were a lot of days I would never do makeup, because I was more concerned with getting as much sleep as possible before school before having to leave the house at 7:04 AM to catch the bus that would be there by 7:11.

Back to the topic, I see no problem with people using it once they are in middle school. However, to avoid mistakes like mine, please a) show them the good quality makeup, and b) either give them a lesson, or better yet, take them to a beauty salon or a counter to get a lesson. It could be a birthday thing almost-get them a good quality set of makeup.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 4, 2008)

I have a daughter and I've thought about this before. I'll let her have little chapsticks when she's 5 or 6. Then when she gets older she can play with the little make up sets if she likes them. 

As for really "wearing" make up, anything more than lip gloss outside the house will have to wait until she's about to hit high school. 

The eye liner, mascara, shadow, lip stick and what not will come when I feel that she really understands how beautiful she is naturally. I don't ever want her to think that she's using make up to cover up anything, rather to enhance what her momma gave her.


----------



## stacylynne (May 5, 2008)

I really started wearing makeup when I was 15. If & when I decide to have kids & if they're girl. I would start them out with only pink glosses & mascara only when they turn 16.

I have a 16 year old cousin & she's not interested in makeup at all.


----------



## benzito_714 (May 5, 2008)

i think about this all the time. i have a a multitude of sisters (ages 4 to 20) who are crazy over makeup and i have a daughter. my husband constantly questions me about it because he says our baby will want to do everything i have done-piercings, tattoo, make-up, etc. so i have a timeline...
chapstick- 4 and up
*i don't think i will get her those kiddie make-ups because they are not all that cool for children's skin and they get so messy in such a short time that you wind up throwing them away
skin care-10 and up (will be tailored to her skin type and changes in skin as she matures)
eyebrows, tinted lipglosses-12 or 14 haven't decided
full make-up-16 to 18 (she will earn in steps)
of course this is contingent on if she is even interested in make-up


----------



## vuittongirl (Oct 12, 2008)

lipglosses, anytime. my 3 yr old daughter already has her own "makeupcase" with lipsmackers and pretend glitter eye makeup(which doesnt actually show up on the skin, but dont tell her that lol)

id say once she turned 12/13 she can start experimenting with a little more than just lipglosses.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Oct 15, 2008)

I was around 15 when I started wearing the first tinges of makeup, so I'll probably let my girls start around that age, too.

But when I'm putting my makeup on, my girls always come and watch me. They ask for a little bit, so I only put an itty bitty amount of gloss on for them and they go run to the mirror. lol Am I wrong for doing that? I definitely wouldn't let them go to school with it on, just running around the house.


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 15, 2008)

if i had a daughter id say anytime after 7th grade but it has to be natural. i dont want my kid to be called a "whore" in school because kids are stupid. bolder colors in high school.


----------



## carandru (Oct 15, 2008)

Let's see. My mother wasn't really around when I became "of age" and I lived w/ my grandmother who couldn't say to her little grand babies. So, I started wearing makeup when I was in the.... 5th grade, I believe.  I used the whole gammut: foundation, eyeshadow, eye liner, blush and bright red lipstick.  Ha ha, that was the one thing my mother taught me about makeup. "You will always look like a lady with red lipstick and red nails".  For years, I thought that looked like a hooker... go figure.  One day, I just happened to look in the mirror and to my horror I LOOKED LIKE A CLOWN
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!  I asked my granny why wouldn't you tell me I looked super duper extra crazy????  Ha ha, she said "I knew you would figure it out eventually"  I stopped wearing makeup everyday then, and just started wearing it for special occasions.  Even now, I really only wear makeup to go out b/c yes, clubbing is a special occasion!

As far as my kids go, I'll let them experiment when they are probably around 12.  But, I'll be there to offer some guidance and restrictions if I see a need.


----------



## marley20 (Oct 18, 2008)

I started wearing make-up in 6th grade...I was only allowed to wear mascara and lip gloss. In 8th grade I started wearing foundation, pressed powder, eyeshadow, and eyeliner top and bottom.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 18, 2008)

My 13 year old is into lipgloss but that's about it....she'll let me practice on her SOMETIMES but she hurries to wash it off....My 14 year old wears it occasionally but i can tell that she can definetly live *without it *so I guess when my oldest turns 15 or so and probably the same for my youngest.they already get their brows waxed but that's because of the hair growth

..of course when they start to expiriment it will just be the basics (glosses that are a little more tinted, a little mascara) the "still can't tell I have it on" stuff, we already practice skincare so they're good on that end.

 but I didn't start wearing it til recently and I'll be 29 in December. so if they don't seem interested I won't push the issue...I will however let them know when they're ready I'm here to help them learn the right way to apply it...


----------



## florabundance (Oct 19, 2008)

If my daughter is attracted to it from a young age then as she's growing up, i'll make sure she has items here and there that are age appropriate. 
The reason for this is that I want my baby to learn that make up can be about emphasising, not concealing, your natural beauty.


----------

